# Watch it you lot - no liberty taking here!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We need a bit of mirth for what looks like a miserable weekend I think. :lol: :lol:

Who can come up with the best humorous insults that are *guaranteed not to offend* if they have a couple of smileys attached?

I'll start off with . . . "_*Pusillanimous poltroon*_!" and "_*Asinine little insect*_!".

(Both of these were aimed at me by our certifiable Maths Master at Grammar School, who was a devout believer in a better class of insult!) 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave

P.S. Only one rule. If any Mod thinks your entry might offend, you are disqualified. 8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: You are lower than a Hypolimnus Pedderensis :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

an amoeba has a higher IQ than you :lol: :lol: 
edit for forgetting smilies


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

You are the prime example of the Northern end of a Southbound horse!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Room temperature IQ


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

**** ****** * *** ******* * * * ** ****** (self edited)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're about as much use as a one legged man at an arse kicking contest :lol: :lol: 


Pete


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

have you got the family braincell today


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

If brains were gunpowder you wouldn't have enough to blow your own nose   
Looks like the village lost its idiot today   

Karl


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

"Is it in" ?


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

unfortunately, I am one of those types that doesn't suffer fools, so I'll bid you farewell   

Check through that box of nufs, you might find a good one   

(and to someone who is clock watching!) Ah! I caught you practising! I knew with your impeccable time-keeping, you had to practice quite often'


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

He's good for people's health. When they see him coming, they take long walks. 
The discription of an old boss :lol:


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Test


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> "Is it in" ?


Hee-hee-hee-hee..................classic.

My contribution:

Shouldn't be allowed to breed!!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

"You must have lost a brain cell and the other one is out looking for it" :lol: :lol:


----------

